# Gợi Ý Thiết Kế Phòng Ngủ Đẹp - Tiết Kiệm Chi Phí



## NguyenXuyen (17/7/19)

Một căn phòng ngủ đẹp không chỉ làm hài hòa kết cấu cho toàn bộ không gian sống của ngôi nhà mà còn là nơi để chúng ta nghỉ ngơi sau một ngày dài hoạt động. Vậy làm thế nào để bố trí phòng ngủ vừa đảm bảo yếu tố thẩm mỹ, tiện nghi và tiết kiệm chi phí?

Có lẽ đây là vấn đề mà nhiều bạn đang phải đau đầu. Hãy cùng Dunlopillovietnam.vn tham khảo những gợi ý sau để dễ dàng trang trí nội thất không gian phòng ngủ đẹp mà lại tiết kiệm chi phí nhé!

*1. Chú ý vấn đề chọn màu sắc*
Dù bạn thiết kế phòng ngủ cho đối tượng nào, thì vấn đề quan tâm hàng đầu vẫn là màu sắc. Bởi vì tông màu chủ đạo sẽ có tác động trực tiếp đến bầu không khí trong căn phòng và tâm trạng của chúng ta khi ngủ.

Thông thường những gam màu chủ đạo của phòng ngủ sẽ mang tính nhẹ nhàng, thanh tĩnh như: trắng, xám nhẹ hoặc pastel. Tuy nhiên, nếu sở hữu phong cách cá tính tràn đầy năng lượng thì có lẽ bạn sẽ không bỏ lỡ các tông màu cam, vàng hoặc khối hình học đầy màu sắc.






_Màu sắc chủ đạo của căn phòng góp phần mang đến giấc ngủ ngon trọn vẹn mỗi đêm_​
Ngoài ra, nếu căn phòng ngủ của gia đình bạn có diện tích hơi khiêm tốn thì ý tưởng lựa chọn màu sơn tươi sáng như trắng, hồng nhẹ là vô cùng hợp lý. Để xóa bỏ sự nhàm chán thì lựa chọn đồ nội thất màu nổi hơn hay tô vẽ cho trần nhà, bức tường bằng các điểm nhấn với một gam màu hút mắt hơn.

*2. Tận dụng không gian, sử dụng các nội thất đa năng*
Không gian phòng ngủ ngày nay mang xu hướng càng tối giản càng tốt vậy nên việc lựa chọn những món đồ nội thất cũng là một vấn đề. Chúng ta nên lựa chọn những đồ dùng mang tính đa năng vừa giúp tiết kiệm không gian và chi phí, vừa tiện lợi.

Bạn có thể sử dụng những chiếc giá treo tường để vừa dùng làm đồ trang trí vừa làm cho không gian trở nên gọn gàng, ngăn nắp. Hay lựa chọn những chiếc tủ quần áo kết hợp cả bàn làm việc và giường ngủ, như vậy không gian phòng ngủ của bạn sẽ vô cùng rộng rãi, thoáng mát.






_Nội thất thông minh giúp tiết kiệm không gian phòng ngủ hiệu quả hơn_​
*3. Bố trí ánh sáng hợp lí*
Phòng ngủ là không gian chúng ta dành nhiều thời gian nhất để nghỉ ngơi sau những giờ làm việc căng thẳng nên việc bố trí quá nhiều ánh sáng trong thiết kế phòng ngủ sẽ gây khó ngủ, tâm trí bực bội hay cáu giận; hoặc căn phòng quá tối lại gây cảm giác bí bách và vô cùng ngột ngạt không tốt cho sức khỏe một chút nào.






_Ánh sáng - Yếu tố giúp mang đến giấc ngủ sâu, chất lượng mỗi đêm_​
Chính vì thế muốn có được một không gian phòng ngủ đẹp nhưng vẫn đảm bảo tốt chất lượng giấc ngủ mỗi ngày cần bố trí ánh sáng hợp lý. Chúng ta nên tận dụng tốt ánh sáng tự nhiên vào ban ngày thông qua hệ thống cửa sổ và rèm cửa che chắn. Buổi tối có thể lắp đặt hệ thống đèn ngủ với gam màu vàng nhẹ nhàng giúp tâm trạng được giải tỏa tốt hơn, giấc ngủ đến dễ dàng hơn.  Tuyệt đối tránh sử dụng những loại đèn rực rỡ hoặc quá nhiều ánh sáng màu sắc trong phòng ngủ sẽ gây nhức mắt và rối loạn giấc ngủ.

*4. Yếu tố thiên nhiên cũng là một ý tưởng tốt*
Trồng cây trong phòng ngủ là điều tuyệt đối không nên làm vì cây sẽ lấy đi oxy trong lúc chúng ta ngủ, điều này gây ảnh hưởng  xấu đến sức khỏe. Nhưng nếu căn phòng ngủ của bạn có ban công, thì thật là một điều tuyệt vời nếu bạn đặt vài chậu hoa, cây xanh, điều đó giúp cho không gian phòng ngủ nhà bạn trở nên tươi mát và trong lành hơn.






_Cây xanh góp phần thanh lọc bầu không khí xung quanh phòng ngủ_​
Ngoài ra một bức tranh tự nhiên với cây cỏ hoa lá cũng là một ý tưởng không tồi để bạn kiến tạo phòng ngủ đẹp vừa hài hòa với thiên nhiên lại thân thiện với giấc ngủ và sức khỏe mỗi ngày. Nhiều ý kiến cho rằng chỉ cần một bộ chăn ga gối đệm chất lượng là có thể ngủ ngon nhưng trên thực tế, thiết kế phòng ngủ cũng ảnh hưởng khá lớn đến việc bạn ngủ ngon hay không ngon mỗi tối.

Trên đây là những gợi ý giúp cho căn phòng ngủ của bạn trở nên đẹp mắt, hài hòa nhưng vẫn tiết kiệm được chi phí. Những gợi ý này sẽ giúp bạn có những lựa chọn phù hợp cho không gian phòng ngủ, giúp cho bạn không chỉ có được một nơi thoải mái nghỉ ngơi sau những giờ làm việc vất vả mà đây cũng chính là nơi tạo nên điểm nhấn cho toàn bộ không gian sống của bạn. Hãy luôn là người đưa ra những lựa chọn phù hợp nhất cho giấc ngủ của bạn!


*Dunlopillovietnam.vn*​


----------

